# Worst Internet Speed in peak hours - Tata Indicom Surf 2 plug



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 16, 2008)

Worst Internet Speed in peak hours - Tata Indicom Surf 2 plug

I am getting the lowest speed in peak hours
check screenshots

It takes on average 12 mins yes 12 mins to download 1 mb 
I took the speed when i was downloading file and also browsing different sites.

The speed is very very slow in peak hours.


wait i will upload screenshots soon when the connection is good enough to upload screenshots


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it a regular trouble or happen sometimes? What about signal strength. If signals are okay, does restarting the connection helps?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 16, 2008)

checked ur browser/download manager/antivirus?? cuz it also depends upton deze 3 factors.....


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 16, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Is it a regular trouble or happen sometimes? What about signal strength. If signals are okay, does restarting the connection helps?



it happens at peak hours - but peak hours is i think somewhat 8 to 10 hours per day
signal if full in peak and in non peak


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 16, 2008)

dude...hv u tried wid download manager.....downloaded file wid dm?? cuz sumtimes it happens dat browser can not b able 2 utilize full speed of network......it had happened wid me as well....so i said....


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 16, 2008)

bhushan05d251 said:


> checked ur browser/download manager/antivirus?? cuz it also depends upton deze 3 factors.....



yes all is ok
if not then why i get ok speed in non peak hours

i get ok speed more than 10 KB from 1 am to 6 am 
i get speed ranging from 1 to 3 KB in peak hours

no reconnecting dont help as speed is very very low in peak hours , 
even dial up connection gets more SPEED in peak hours than Tata Indicom Surf 2 plug



bhushan05d251 said:


> dude...hv u tried wid download manager.....downloaded file wid dm?? cuz sumtimes it happens dat browser can not b able 2 utilize full speed of network......it had happened wid me as well....so i said....



yes i use download manger while downloading
i tested with 3 download managers and also with internet browser downloader

i am talking both downloading and browsing speed . i tested many sites together , i thought alteast 1 site will give more speed but no .
google , yahoo , microsoft site all loads very slowly in peak hours.
in non peak no problem

what u get is approx 3 KB (average speed of 1 hour) in peak hours , in non peak more than 10 KB (average speed of 1 hour)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 17, 2008)

Never knew Tata Indicom Plug 2 Srf was that bad......


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

@amit :try bsnl EV-DO service if it is available in your town  is good although a bit costly.


----------



## gopz (Jun 17, 2008)

Try to install SPEED+ software, avaiable on TATA Indicom's website. It reduces image quality to increase browsing speed.

TATA Indicom works on CDMA networks, so the speed will depend on the number of users in your area and network bandwidth. In case there are many users in your area who use TATA Indicom, then the bandwidth will be shared with all of them. 

In case mobility is not an issue, go in for cable or broadband from Airtel. TATA charges for mobility rather than speed.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 17, 2008)

+1
i think for mobility, Airtel or Idea GPRS is better. use a bluetooth module to connect to phone, and ull get good speeds[better than current one] with an EDGE enabled phone.

@mods
plz change the title to 'plug to surf'


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> it happens at peak hours - but peak hours is i think somewhat 8 to 10 hours per day
> signal if full in peak and in non peak




Does restarting the connection helps? Try reinstalling dialer. Else contact Customer Care. They may tell you the reason for problem.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 17, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Does restarting the connection helps? Try reinstalling dialer. Else contact Customer Care. They may tell you the reason for problem.




I HAVE DONE ALL

nothing helps

in night i got 10 KB speed but in morning i am getting 3-4 KB Maximum speed while surfing or downloading


speed + when run ,i see 3 to 4 programs in task manager so i uninstalled speed + . 
also i dont want to compromise on image quality so i dont use speed +


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

Try using the modem on another computer and tell the result.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 17, 2008)

gopz said:


> Try to install SPEED+ software, avaiable on TATA Indicom's website. It reduces image quality to increase browsing speed.
> 
> TATA Indicom works on CDMA networks, so the speed will depend on the number of users in your area and network bandwidth. In case there are many users in your area who use TATA Indicom, then the bandwidth will be shared with all of them.
> 
> In case mobility is not an issue, go in for cable or broadband from Airtel. TATA charges for mobility rather than speed.



i uninstalled speed + software it is taking much system resources. also it is of no use for downloading files.

i think that is true -------- speed will depend on the number of users in your area and network bandwidth

than why dont they do something for the wrost bandwidth we get in peak hours

i search google and found that almost all who have contacted customer care , none got postive response and there problem is never solved


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

Contact nodal officer. Only once I needed help and got reply very next day when  I send complaint to nodal officer.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 17, 2008)

IF I am able to upload screenshots i will upload here.



asnvin said:


> Try using the modem on another computer and tell the result.



i have done that also

i am using modem on laptop only

so i tested on another computer (desktop) and same results in peak hours . it takes 2 - 3 refresh to load page . and even this page loads fully in 3 mins in peak hours

PLEASE SEE I AM TALKING ABOUT PEAK HOURS ONLY NOT --- NON PEAK HOURS .
In non peak hours the speed is ok for me .



asnvin said:


> Contact nodal officer. Only once I needed help and got reply very next day when  I send complaint to nodal officer.



can u tell where to find number or contact details to contact nodal officer .

and did he solved your problem, and is your problem was on bandwidth if yes i dont think any user get it solved as they have to increase bandwidth for all tata users


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

Try another browser


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 17, 2008)

i searched google and found even engineers from tata indicom cant do anything about bandwidth.




asnvin said:


> Try another browser



THANKS ALL WHO ARE HELPING ME

But as i said i have done all

i use opera , internet explorer , firefox and sometimes very rare netscape

but nothing , wrost speed in peak hours - even dialup has double speed in peak if u compare this with tata indicom


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 17, 2008)

Move to another provider. But in CDMA you can't find services better than those  provided by TATA


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the screenshot for torrent download

it took almost 1 DAY 14 HOURS  -------- YES  1 DAY 14 HOURS TO download 560 mb

i disconnect many times during download to see if i get good speed
but not good speed in non peak hours.

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/371/torrentdownloaddg0.jpg

*img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=torrentdownloaddg0.jpg

This speed is for all browsing , downloading files from other sites not only in torrent download

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8404/pingscreenshottt7.jpg

*img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pingscreenshottt7.jpg

not to forget request time out many times in PEAK HOURS


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 25, 2008)

many are complaiing of tata usb modem connection speed in peak hours
i will sent email to tata customer care and see if they can help in this matter.


----------



## Renny (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude I think your router isn't forwarded properly because theres no *Green Colour Tick Mark *in uTorrent.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 26, 2008)

i have read somewhere that the speed also matters w.r.t. the distance from the tower.

further the tower lesser the speed.

i myself is using Tata plug2surf but i m getting good speed (10KBps to 14 KBps) and even 17KBps when using Utorrent.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 27, 2008)

^^Yes it does matter. But if one is getting signals at full strength, then he must be getting fastest possible speed.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 27, 2008)

same here....
huge problem with speed in my boss's tablap. few days ago aircard was doing better job in this regard.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 27, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> same here....
> huge problem with speed in my boss's tablap. few days ago aircard was doing better job in this regard.



What is this "aircard"?


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 27, 2008)

asnvin said:


> What is this "aircard"?


 
see dis link 
*mobileoffice.about.com/od/remoteaccesssolutions/g/aircard.htm


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 27, 2008)

^^Its the same thing which is better know and advertised by companies in India as Data cards.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 3, 2008)

asnvin said:


> ^^Yes it does matter. But if one is getting signals at full strength, then he must be getting fastest possible speed.



yes signal is full



dhanusaud said:


> same here....
> huge problem with speed in my boss's tablap. few days ago aircard was doing better job in this regard.



tata people dont help i will avoid another tata products from now


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 4, 2008)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> tata people dont help i will avoid another tata products from now



You will find that the same is the case for almost all the providers. They will be helpful only when you will go to get a new connection or product.


----------



## torrent08 (Jul 7, 2008)

i was planni to take either Tata or reliance data card...but after readin all these, im n a confused state !!!!!  
 How s Relaince data card btw..?? is their sppeeds much more worse,..???????? Please provide a review of that too, guys...thanks..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 8, 2008)

As per my experience with Reliance, all I can do is advise others to stay away from them.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jul 25, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> You will find that the same is the case for almost all the providers. They will be helpful only when you will go to get a new connection or product.




yes when i wanted to take connection they called me 6-7 times in a day
and sent they man at mine home in few hours to register new connection

Guess What I Got 1 Month Bill For Approx  18,000 Rs   Yes 18000


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 25, 2008)

But mine experience with TATA is different. Recently I made a complaint regarding plug to surf whiz at 8 in the night. And received 5- 6 calls from them the very next day. They were even sending the engineer , but I myself refused as the problem was removed.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 3, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> But mine experience with TATA is different. Recently I made a complaint regarding plug to surf whiz at 8 in the night. And received 5- 6 calls from them the very next day. They were even sending the engineer , but I myself refused as the problem was removed.



U ARE LUCKY IF YOUR PROBLEM GOT SOLVED
after i purchased plug to surf i searched internet and found many are suffering 

when i complain they are ready to send the engineer to my home and i also 
got many calls from them to come to home to check the problem

but i talked to customer care person he said your speed will vary in peak hours 
and if u get less speed in peak hours we cant solve the problem as there is very much traffic 
in your area in peak time . so u can do is to use internet at place where traffic is low in peak hours (try to use at your office)

I want to ask, if they say like that that is is because many are using tata plug to surf in peak hours , why they are taking so many customers if they cant give good speed in peak hours . 
also in non peak hours speed never reach what is written on there advertisment

Same is with reliance i also use reliance internet that is connected with computer by USB cable using reliance phone , and in peak hours i get not even half speed of what is written 115 Kbps .


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 3, 2008)

^^Now I am also facing the same problem.Speed drops to as low as  2kBps in the daytime. They have so many customers now that it's not possible to get good speeds and that's why I am moving to Airtel in a day or two.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 4, 2008)

Forget Tata or Reliance, go for Airtel Mobile Office. Still better if you have an EDGE handset. Mobile Office speeds rock big time. I get download speeds ranging from 15 KBPS to 35 KBPS in flashget


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 5, 2008)

One Small Suggestion , It might seem Stupid after So many Tries.
Please Restart the Computer into Safe Mode with Networking with Administrator Account.
Go to 
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe
and Download Microsoft's Clean up utility, juss mere 300 or 400 kb check for the Download speed. If it works fine in SMWN, Please Try Clean Boot and check. Else , Everyone and You are correct, It should be a Problem at your ISP's end.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Is tata indicom really that bad? I have heard my friends complaining about its slow speeds..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

^^Earlier, I consistently got good speeds(16kBps) but now it's not that good.


----------

